# PCP and LSD recipe



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

does anyone know of a good recipe for LSD or PCP?


----------



## ford442 (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL... 
PCP absolutely not.. why would you want to? 
LSD - you know it is probably the most difficult thing you will ever do right? it takes years of work and education.. let me see real quick.. search for "practical lsd - Uncle Fester" - it's an ebook PDF.. that will give you a good guideline of what is involved...

you need to obtain barrels of controlled substances and have a real laboratory.. then you're good to go.. but, only a handful of people in this country of 330,000,000 ever end up getting there..


----------



## gogrow (Nov 8, 2009)

im gonna go out on a limb and tell you that if you are referring to it as a "recipe", then you in all likelihood do not have the know how to even attempt a synthesis; but here you go anyway.....

find which chemical/process you are interested in here; then good luck 

http://www.drugs-forum.com/chemistry/chemistry/index.html


----------



## Shizanaa (Nov 8, 2009)

You're better off chewing on some hb woodrose or morning glory seeds to get lsa.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

ford442 said:


> LOL...
> PCP absolutely not.. why would you want to?
> LSD - you know it is probably the most difficult thing you will ever do right? it takes years of work and education.. let me see real quick.. search for "practical lsd - Uncle Fester" - it's an ebook PDF.. that will give you a good guideline of what is involved...
> 
> you need to obtain barrels of controlled substances and have a real laboratory.. then you're good to go.. but, only a handful of people in this country of 330,000,000 ever end up getting there..


 
but i gotta try man. we need more acid and shiit on the streets mann....


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> im gonna go out on a limb and tell you that if you are referring to it as a "recipe", then you in all likelihood do not have the know how to even attempt a synthesis; but here you go anyway.....
> 
> find which chemical/process you are interested in here; then good luck
> 
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/chemistry/chemistry/index.html


thank you kind sir...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Shizanaa said:


> You're better off chewing on some hb woodrose or morning glory seeds to get lsa.


lsa isnt much dif. from a shroom trip... balls must be tripped by me and many others..


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> lsa isnt much dif. from a shroom trip... balls must be tripped by me and many others..


 judgeing by this and your other posts about DMT i think u are way too immature to even think about tryin to synth LSD ...
ive tried to make it a few times and its soo hard to get all the stufff u need and then when i finally got the shit to do it my friend house ..(where the shit was being stored) caught on fire and now he is in jail.... and btw the fire was unrelated to the lab that we had put together.... but LSD is one of the most complicated drugs to synth... u r way outta your league... try to extract lsa from morning glory or woodrose and learn some easyier things 1st... u cant just jump into the world of chemistry and make LSD... trust me i tryed


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

First you will need the following ingredients: 
> 2 egg whites 
> 1 oz mixture (3 parts baking soda, 2 parts water) 
> 2 fresh cherries 
> Sugar 
> A small amount of red wine (teaspoon) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
First of all, you'll want to get some good, expensive red wine. 
The cheap stuff works, but your trips will be crappier and you'll get 
some nausea. 

Ok, now that you have your stuff, put the Egg whites and cherries 
in a large bowl. 

Start stirring until you get a pinkish mass. 

Now, Pour in your mixture of baking soda. As you do this you will 
notice heat building and a small amount of smoke being let off- this 
is normal. 

Wait about 10 minutes to cool. 

Add one level teaspoon of sugar. 

Then Pour in the red wine. 

Immediately after you do this, steam will gather and after afew 
seconds you will be left with a clear liquid at the bottom of the 
bowl. This is your acid. For PCP you need to have 4 cherries instead of 2.


Happy tripping.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> First you will need the following ingredients:
> > 2 egg whites
> > 1 oz mixture (3 parts baking soda, 2 parts water)
> > 2 fresh cherries
> ...


hahahahahahhahahahahahahahha thts the best recipe i ever heard! +rep lmao!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you! Thank you! I'll be here 'til Thursday.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

o i can help u with the PCP tho
http://designer-drug.com/pte/12.162.180.114/dcd/chemistry/4-meo-pcp.html

good luck.... i hope you figure it out


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

That's not Phencyclidine man.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> First you will need the following ingredients:
> > 2 egg whites
> > 1 oz mixture (3 parts baking soda, 2 parts water)
> > 2 fresh cherries
> ...


I remember that thread, ha ha.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

We were both very new werent we.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> We were both very new werent we.


I think I joined shortly before you, but you're beating the shit out of me in post count. Anyways, I was sad when that thread got deleted. I loved making that idiot talk himself farther into the corner with each post.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah! But he followed the recipe and was trippin balls! What do you mean talkin' himself into a corner!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ah! But he followed the recipe and was trippin balls! What do you mean talkin' himself into a corner!


Oh well... Hang on, I'm gonna go try that. What is I put in 3 cherries, I could get the effects of LSD and PCP at the same time? Shepj?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

LMAO. NOTHING used in the synthesis of LSD is found in that recipe.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO. NOTHING used in the synthesis of LSD is found in that recipe.


Ha ha, I forgot to put jk at the end of previous post. I remember that troll well.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

LMAO There is no way anybody could believe that recipe.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO There is no way anybody could believe that recipe.


They're out there... and some are on this forum.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> o i can help u with the PCP tho
> http://designer-drug.com/pte/12.162.180.114/dcd/chemistry/4-meo-pcp.html
> 
> good luck.... i hope you figure it out


thank u kind sir.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> judgeing by this and your other posts about DMT i think u are way too immature to even think about tryin to synth LSD ...
> ive tried to make it a few times and its soo hard to get all the stufff u need and then when i finally got the shit to do it my friend house ..(where the shit was being stored) caught on fire and now he is in jail.... and btw the fire was unrelated to the lab that we had put together.... but LSD is one of the most complicated drugs to synth... u r way outta your league... try to extract lsa from morning glory or woodrose and learn some easyier things 1st... u cant just jump into the world of chemistry and make LSD... trust me i tryed


ive synthesized thangs b4, and ive extracted lsa from morning glory seeds. now i may not be successful, but i must atleast attempt.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> First you will need the following ingredients:
> > 2 egg whites
> > 1 oz mixture (3 parts baking soda, 2 parts water)
> > 2 fresh cherries
> ...


 
how is it even possible 2 trip from this?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> how is it even possible 2 trip from this?


Dude, it works. Trust me. Try it if you don't believe it.


----------



## jackdirty (Nov 9, 2009)

hmmm your a rocket scientist huh dont ya know lsd if it aint done right will make you go blind or make you go insane! i personally know someone that still hasnt came down from a fucked up trip like 5 years ago he wanders the streets in all white and barely makes sense he has a rap album out called children in the corn with indians colors or some shit like that.. dont fuck with the stuff.. my two cents also te rap album has to be the funniest shit ever its like classical beethovn in the backround of his talking lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> hmmm your a rocket scientist huh dont ya know lsd if it aint done right will make you go blind or make you go insane! i personally know someone that still hasnt came down from a fucked up trip like 5 years ago he wanders the streets in all white and barely makes sense he has a rap album out called children in the corn with indians colors or some shit like that.. dont fuck with the stuff.. my two cents also te rap album has to be the funniest shit ever its like classical beethovn in the backround of his talking lol


Link us. [ten characters]


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Dude, it works. Trust me. Try it if you don't believe it.


u can rele trip off eggs and wine?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> hmmm your a rocket scientist huh dont ya know lsd if it aint done right will make you go blind or make you go insane! i personally know someone that still hasnt came down from a fucked up trip like 5 years ago he wanders the streets in all white and barely makes sense he has a rap album out called children in the corn with indians colors or some shit like that.. dont fuck with the stuff.. my two cents also te rap album has to be the funniest shit ever its like classical beethovn in the backround of his talking lol


dood i cant jus not try. if i fail fine, but i will attempt this.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> u can rele trip off eggs and wine?


 of course you can! and if it isnt strong enough for ya just add a teaspoon of castor oil to the mix and it makes it even better


----------



## brainwarp (Nov 9, 2009)

Unless you're a university degree'd chemist, don't bother trying to make LSD. You would also need access to highly controlled chemicals. Procuring them will get the gov looking at you. Then you will likely get busted. Serious prison time. This ain't like getting caught with pot.

Just get a shroom kit. It's natural, organic, and you'll never know the difference. Order one online today, have the kit next week.

Anyone know anything about Peyote? I see you can buy a cactus online. Do you have to kill the plant to be tripping, or can you cut part of it off and let the rest grow?


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 9, 2009)

"The synthesis of LSD is not a task to be undertaken lightly by the
novice wannabe drug chemist. It requires a level of skill roughly
double that needed to produce more conventional drugs such as
methamphetamine. A person contemplating this task should be well
trained prior to beginning the attempt, as learning while "on the job" is
likely to lead not only to failure, but also the probable poisoning of the​said wannabe drug chemist." -Uncle Fester
this is a quote from his book Practical LSD Manufacture


and u should be very careful.... if you want to make LSD get a degree in chemistry and become a science professor....
not only will you then be able to understand the true complexity of this sythesis but you will also be able to aquire the right ingredients using your science class as a legal reason to purchase them


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 9, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> Unless you're a university degree'd chemist, don't bother trying to make LSD. You would also need access to highly controlled chemicals. Procuring them will get the gov looking at you. Then you will likely get busted. Serious prison time. This ain't like getting caught with pot.
> 
> Just get a shroom kit. It's natural, organic, and you'll never know the difference. Order one online today, have the kit next week.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Peyote? I see you can buy a cactus online. Do you have to kill the plant to be tripping, or can you cut part of it off and let the rest grow?


 

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cacti/cacti_growers_guide.shtml


----------



## gogrow (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> u can rele trip off eggs and wine?



give it a shot..


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> dood i cant jus not try. if i fail fine, but i will attempt this.


 Dude, just go to the store and steal a couple boxes of Coricidin Cough and Cold. Get your buddies together and eat 16 of them each. Drink plenty of water.


----------



## brainwarp (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb....you are officially the dumbest stoner yet.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> blaznb....you are officially the dumbest stoner yet.


If I could give you rep 2 thousand times in a row I would.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Hahah!! Jesus Christ come on!!! Please balznb, educate yourself further.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Hahah!! Jesus Christ come on!!! Please balznb, educate yourself further.


You're friends with him. LMAO.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I was just thinking that when I wrote that. Don't want to be to harsh on my dear friend.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I was just thinking that when I wrote that. Don't want to be to harsh on my dear friend.


Most of my friends have better knowledge than to run around saying, "Hey, never tried it before, but I'm gonna make a run to WalMart or something, look at a website, and make some LSD."

But some people are more tolerant of those with small intelligence and big mouth.

Though, being a Republican, most of y'all view me as an idiot anyways. But Barack haters and Obama lovers alike can agree, this guy has a few things that need to be sorted out.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I think most people can agree that someone who believe that gays are mentally disturbed is in fact the mentally disturbed.  But let us not get into a debate on that subject.  (Actually I would enjoy a good debate)


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I think most people can agree that someone who believe that gays are mentally disturbed is in fact the mentally disturbed.  But let us not get into a debate on that subject.  (Actually I would enjoy a good debate)


I don't know who caught that, more than likely nobody. I hate to classify myself, because both Democrats and Republicans are too extreme in their views. But I'll lean towards Republican if I pick a side. I was playing religious nut back there in the thread of "cant handle weed[?]" (don't remember the exact name of the thread, I mean don't get me wrong, I believe in God and the Bible, but I'm not a nut man, that was an act.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't believe in god. Would like to see gay marriage completely like, legalized and accepted. Prochoice or w/e. Would like to see that drug charges aren't punishable by prison sentences. etc etc What does that make me?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I don't believe in god. Would like to see gay marriage completely like, legalized and accepted. Prochoice or w/e. Would like to see that drug charges aren't punishable by prison sentences. etc etc What does that make me?


At least 75% democrat. From the first three. Democrats still don't like heroin, crack and meth... [which is logical] and view those as offenses with prison sentences attached. [Which is illogical.]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah come off it. Most Democrats believe in A god, a higher being, Likely most Democrats believe in the Christian god... It doesn't matter if you don't like drugs it still makes not a lick of sense that somebody who takes a psychoactive substance at only the risk of their own body should got to prison! How can the governments of the world not see this!?!?! ......


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ah come off it. Most Democrats believe in A god, a higher being, Likely most Democrats believe in the Christian god... It doesn't matter if you don't like drugs it still makes not a lick of sense that somebody who takes a psychoactive substance at only the risk of their own body should got to prison! How can the governments of the world not see this!?!?! ......


Yes, it is most likely 1 of 2 people believe in the Christian god in the US. But as a group Democrats are less likely than Republicans to be Christian.

EDIT: No heat here.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Well %85 of americans are christian so I'd say its a controlling share of both.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well %85 of americans are christian so I'd say its a controlling share of both.


Really? I had it figured closer to 50% [but I don't remember where I read that] which is still strong.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a chart. Of course it isn't a definitive work BUT. Still a source.

http://www.adherents.com/rel_USA.html


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Here is a chart. Of course it isn't a definitive work BUT. Still a source.
> 
> http://www.adherents.com/rel_USA.html


You beat me. Though I never claimed fact. For some reason I had always assumed 50% was Christian, I think I actually heard that from a military preacher who was quite the radical Protestant. He always had shitty facts and a weird solution to a problem that never existed.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

LMAO you'll notice that as the years go on people stop having religions.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO you'll notice that as the years go on people stop having religions.


I only clicked the top link of the link you provided. Seems you have looked into it more than me.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I just looked at the chart you looked out and deduced that.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I just looked at the chart you looked out and deduced that.


So the rest of the links show a shrinkage trend, but the first one shows a growth in Christianity... If that's correct?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

How about I just post the chart....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> How about I just post the chart....


The chart of percentage of Christians in the United States in the thread about PCP and LSD recipes. Ha ha, this thread has wandered off topic in a severe way.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

They always do when I'm involved.  I don't think SlikWill likes it.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> They always do when I'm involved.  I don't think SlikWill likes it.


Like it Slikwill does not. [But this is a blaznb thread, so the original topic was finished when it started.]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

_I would not, could not, in a box.__I could not, would not, with a fox.__I will not eat them in a house.__I will not eat them with a mouse.__I will not eat them here or there.__I will not eat them anywhere.__I do not eat green eggs and ham.__I do not like them, Sam-I-am._


----------



## shepj (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> does anyone know of a good recipe for LSD or PCP?


if you have to ask this then there is no need to post an answer. First and foremost, it is not a recipe, it is a synthesis (or syntheses if plural).

ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid
DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine
lysergic acid + diethylamine + peptitde couple reagent -> LSD-25

or something of that nature. 

as for pcp.. you're gonna have to look that one up, it can't be too difficult.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Lycaeum. 

http://www.lycaeum.org/leda/docs/12986.shtml?ID=12986


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

shepj said:


> if you have to ask this then there is no need to post an answer. First and foremost, it is not a recipe, it is a synthesis (or syntheses if plural).
> 
> ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid
> DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine
> ...


 [10] characters


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

The Messiah has returned!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The Messiah has returned!!


Yes, I can't wait for blaznb to put that zinger in his pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

As do I. Waiting.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> As do I. Waiting.


I'm sure blaznb will have an interesting reply.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

He does.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> He does.


He avoids this thread, posting in the DMT thread.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I understand.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I understand.


The pure knowledge of shepj can harm those with a low tolerance or little experience with knowledge in the past.

No insult.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

@[email protected] Yah. But no matter how many morons he's sussed they all still think they are right.


----------



## brainwarp (Nov 9, 2009)

Blaznb... Sorry to rip on you again, but I just noticed something strange on your posts.....

Is it actually possible that you lack the basic ability to spell the word FUCK ??? Go smoke some more PCP.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> @[email protected] Yah. But no matter how many morons he's sussed they all still think they are right.


But they do not listen. A word of advice to everyone out there. Shepj is God.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

No. He is the Oracle of Hallucinogens.


----------



## bluewavexx (Nov 9, 2009)

god why would you want pcp ? Hell even lsd is a far stretch its madness your playing with grow some shrooms there natural like weed it wont make you go crazy and fuck your life up seriously name one good thing to come of doing such a thing?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

@[email protected] N07 3V3N [email protected] @N53R [email protected]

LMAO. Not Even Gonna Answer That.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> Blaznb... Sorry to rip on you again, but I just noticed something strange on your posts.....
> 
> Is it actually possible that you lack the basic ability to spell the word FUCK ??? Go smoke some more PCP.


there is a gud reason why i dont type K after C.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> god why would you want pcp ? Hell even lsd is a far stretch its madness your playing with grow some shrooms there natural like weed it wont make you go crazy and fuck your life up seriously name one good thing to come of doing such a thing?


dood LSD is not that bad. it opens ur mind. and allows u 2 explore unchartered regions of it.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

shepj said:


> if you have to ask this then there is no need to post an answer. First and foremost, it is not a recipe, it is a synthesis (or syntheses if plural).
> 
> ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid
> DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine
> ...


ya but here where im from we call it a recipe. cuz ur makin somethin.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

JESUS FUCKIN CHRIST.

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/268127-how-much-dmt-post3362629.html?highlight=pcp#post3362629


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Most of my friends have better knowledge than to run around saying, "Hey, never tried it before, but I'm gonna make a run to WalMart or something, look at a website, and make some LSD."
> 
> But some people are more tolerant of those with small intelligence and big mouth.
> 
> Though, being a Republican, most of y'all view me as an idiot anyways. But Barack haters and Obama lovers alike can agree, this guy has a few things that need to be sorted out.


but seriously am i harming u by attemptin 2 make it?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well %85 of americans are christian so I'd say its a controlling share of both.


they claim 2 be christians. but todays bible has so many differences from the original scriptures. the original scriptures spoke of cannabis as a holy spice.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 9, 2009)

Did ANYBODY ever even tell these kids to just look it all up on erowid.org?

Just go to erowid....


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> Unless you're a university degree'd chemist, don't bother trying to make LSD. You would also need access to highly controlled chemicals. Procuring them will get the gov looking at you. Then you will likely get busted. Serious prison time. This ain't like getting caught with pot.
> 
> Just get a shroom kit. It's natural, organic, and you'll never know the difference. Order one online today, have the kit next week.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Peyote? I see you can buy a cactus online. Do you have to kill the plant to be tripping, or can you cut part of it off and let the rest grow?



ive grown shrooms already. i use a biodome though.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> they claim 2 be christians. but todays bible has so many differences from the original scriptures. the original scriptures spoke of cannabis as a holy spice.


I'd be willing to bet your knowledge of The Holy Bible is quite limited.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> "The synthesis of LSD is not a task to be undertaken lightly by the
> novice wannabe drug chemist. It requires a level of skill roughly
> double that needed to produce more conventional drugs such as
> methamphetamine. A person contemplating this task should be well
> ...


well ive successfully synthesized meth b4. so im gunna try LSD. why r u ppl so concearned with wat im syntheseizin?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

gogrow said:


> give it a shot..


no thanks. ill pass.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well ive successfully synthesized meth b4. so im gunna try LSD. why r u ppl so concearned with wat im syntheseizin?


Spell check. 

Now it's a synthesis instead of a recipe?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> Dude, just go to the store and steal a couple boxes of Coricidin Cough and Cold. Get your buddies together and eat 16 of them each. Drink plenty of water.


its not jus 4 personal use


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Spell check.
> 
> Now it's a synthesis instead of a recipe?


dont u worry bout wat i call it buddy


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> Dude, just go to the store and steal a couple boxes of Coricidin Cough and Cold. Get your buddies together and eat 16 of them each. Drink plenty of water.





blaznb said:


> its not jus 4 personal use


Wow.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2009)

I seriously have to call my recently laid off chemical engineer buddy on these formula's.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> Did ANYBODY ever even tell these kids to just look it all up on erowid.org?
> 
> Just go to erowid....


i couldnt find how to make LSD on erowid.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'd be willing to bet your knowledge of The Holy Bible is quite limited.


im not an expert. but i study the word everyday. one thing i kno is my religious beliefs.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i couldnt find how to make LSD on erowid.




They sell the books that give the instruction.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> im not an expert. but i study the word everyday. one thing i kno is my religious beliefs.


I don't have a college degree in The Bible, but I do consider myself pretty well learned from a more radical Protestant church, which pretty well doesn't fit in to the LCMS stereotype.


----------



## yellowrain53 (Nov 9, 2009)

here you go blaznb......knock yourself out tiger.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Finally I get to use this!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Sorry Blaznb, no offense but.....


That is one damn cool one I have never seen before.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

For some reason it has been used on me so many times!!! Now I'm the wielder of this frustrating image!


----------



## doobie_brother (Nov 10, 2009)

Recipe for LSD:
1) Go to University and get a degree in organic chemistry
2) Make LSD (you'll know by the end of your course)


----------



## blaznb (Nov 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I don't have a college degree in The Bible, but I do consider myself pretty well learned from a more radical Protestant church, which pretty well doesn't fit in to the LCMS stereotype.


i hope u agree that god put drugs on this earth 4 us 2 use...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i hope u agree that god put drugs on this earth 4 us 2 use...


The main drug of the time was alcohol, and Jesus said that it is not honorable to get drunk off of too much wine.

God put drugs on this earth though, never actually directed us to use them or not use them. That's up to your interpretation of the Ten Commandments... I usually like to let Scripture interpret Scripture though. Human interpretation doesn't usually work out too well...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> The main drug of the time was alcohol, and Jesus said that it is not honorable to get drunk off of too much wine.
> 
> God put drugs on this earth though, never actually directed us to use them or not use them. That's up to your interpretation of the Ten Commandments... I usually like to let Scripture interpret Scripture though. Human interpretation doesn't usually work out too well...


the bible says drunkiness is bad but it also says 2 drink alcohol 2 4get ur poverty. so my interpretation is that drinkin 2 get drunk is a sin, but gettin intoxicated for the right reason is what god wants us 2 do. the bible also speaks of cannabis bein one of the main herbs in the makin of the holy annointing oil. also in ancient times herb was burned as a sacrifice unto the lord.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 10, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i couldnt find how to make LSD on erowid.



i gave you a great link..... it is in there, i think a few times..... you will not find a simpler version.... i suggest that you accept the fact of "if you have to ask, you do not have the capability" and move on.... or go back to college and prove us wrong in a few years.... if LSD were as easy to make as meth, dont you think it would be as available as meth?? it is a very complicated process; there is no "one pot method" for LSD synthesis. 

good luck... eat a shroom


----------



## gogrow (Nov 10, 2009)

in case you missed it....
now go make some acid and report back to us shulgin
*LSD*



 LSD from Ergotamine Tartrate
 Novel synthetic route to LSD from elymoclavine
 LSD Synthesis: Discussion & References
 LSD Material Safety Data Sheet
 How to field test blotters for presence of LSD
 Possible two-step synth of LSD from LSA and iso-LSA
 LSD Syntheses from 'Recreational Drugs' by Prof. Buzz
 LSD Synthesis Patent
 LSD Synthesis using Peptide Coupling Reagents
 LSD Trafficking overview by the DEA
 LSD Manufacture overview by the DEA
 Field Identification Manual for _Claviceps_ Ergot Fungus (PDF)
 Synthesis of Lysergic Acid from Paspalic Acid
 Ergot Alkaloid article by _Arthur Stoll_ (PDF)
 LSD Total Synthesis by Cobalt-catalyzed cyclization of 4-Ethynyl-Indole-3-Acetonitrile (PDF)
 Synthetic Studies on (+)-Lysergic Acid (PDF)
 Ergot Alkaloid Biosynthesis, Tet. Rep. #14 (PDF)
 Fermentation Experiments with Claviceps Paspali
 Lysergic acid from ergocristine
 Hydrolysis of Ergotinine to Lysergic Acid
 R. B. Woodward's Total Synthesis of Lysergic Acid
 Novel Total Synthesis of Lysergic Acid
 Synthesis of 14C-Diethylamine and 14C-LSD


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Wowie whooie!


----------



## shepj (Nov 10, 2009)

blaznb said:


> ya but here where im from we call it a recipe. cuz ur makin somethin.


Then you're all retarded, it is a goddamn synthesis, this isn't fucking chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

shepj said:


> Then you're all retarded, it is a goddamn synthesis, this isn't fucking chocolate chip cookies.


or Meth.


----------



## shepj (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> or Meth.


lol I was praying that you would pop in and say that.

But to me it just seems like if someone can not even attempt to use proper terminology, it is worthless to even read the synthesis or try to understand the mechanics of the synthesis, ya know?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

I knew you were suggesting it.


----------



## bluewavexx (Nov 10, 2009)

blaznb said:


> dood LSD is not that bad. it opens ur mind. and allows u 2 explore unchartered regions of it.


first of all its dude not dood like i took a doodie. There is plenty of reasons you shouldnt explore much into those regions ( you might never come back seriously) I did acid a couple times a week for like nine months and i was dumb for like a year afterward my reaction time was off my social skills took a kick to the nuts if you wanna trip id stick to shrooms acid isnt all that its cracked up to be look at charlie manson for example or sid barret.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Acid is amazing.

Other than that. Good post.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

I always got my shit from Bill Nye the Scientist guy, and i've never gone wrong


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> first of all its dude not dood like i took a doodie. There is plenty of reasons you shouldnt explore much into those regions ( you might never come back seriously) I did acid a couple times a week for like nine months and i was dumb for like a year afterward my reaction time was off my social skills took a kick to the nuts if you wanna trip id stick to shrooms acid isnt all that its cracked up to be look at charlie manson for example or sid barret.


In my experience, acid only 'frys' ya for about three days... My opinion is shrooms are way more intense.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I always got my shit from Bill Nye the *Science* guy, and i've never gone wrong


Bill nye fucking rules. Blaznb more than likely recruited him for his 5lbs of DMT team.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Bill nye fucking rules. Blaznb more than likely recruited him for his 5lbs of DMT team.


Bill Nye is a licensed chemist and went to Cornell where he was notably taught by Carl Sagan.

Sounds like he has a good rep.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Bill Nye is a licensed chemist and went to Cornell where he was notably taught by Carl Sagan.
> 
> Sounds like he has a good rep.


Bill Nye for Governor


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Well Cali's got Arnold!!! Let's get Nye for NY!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well Cali's got Arnold!!! Let's get Nye for NY!!!!


I want the GOVER-NATOR out of here


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

He brought his stuntman movie acts to the forefronts of the political game here in california... but hell you cant blame the guy too much... were in recession what in the hell can you do when you have nothing to work with. But heck its what the system wants us to think!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

When you gonna write your story?


----------



## True Stoner (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> . why r u ppl so concearned with wat im syntheseizin?


syntheseizin?....SOUNDS LIKE YOUR MAKING MUSIC ON A SYNTHESIZER!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

May I ask what Hallucinatory Substances you have tried True Stoner??


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> May I ask what Hallucinatory Substances you have tried True Stoner??


True Stoner finds humor and confusion in non-humorous and non-confusing things.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> True Stoner finds humor and confusion in non-humorous and non-confusing things.


His requiem for a dream would be getting drunk for the very visit time... oh the epiphany has soared to unimaginable lengths


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

@[email protected] Ummm. OK.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well Cali's got Arnold!!! Let's get Nye for NY!!!!


i hate that asshole. he killed tookie.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> i want the gover-nator out of here


thank you!


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol I was praying that you would pop in and say that.
> 
> But to me it just seems like if someone can not even attempt to use proper terminology, it is worthless to even read the synthesis or try to understand the mechanics of the synthesis, ya know?


so because i use a certain slang word i cant understand synthesis? quite prejudice arent we?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> first of all its dude not dood like i took a doodie. There is plenty of reasons you shouldnt explore much into those regions ( you might never come back seriously) I did acid a couple times a week for like nine months and i was dumb for like a year afterward my reaction time was off my social skills took a kick to the nuts if you wanna trip id stick to shrooms acid isnt all that its cracked up to be look at charlie manson for example or sid barret.


ya well doin it that much is abuse. if ur doin it 2 explore ur mind and dont over do it u will be completely fine.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> first of all its dude not dood like i took a doodie. There is plenty of reasons you shouldnt explore much into those regions ( you might never come back seriously) I did acid a couple times a week for like nine months and i was dumb for like a year afterward my reaction time was off my social skills took a kick to the nuts if you wanna trip id stick to shrooms acid isnt all that its cracked up to be look at charlie manson for example or sid barret.


2many ppl spell it like that. ill keep sayin dood


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> In my experience, acid only 'frys' ya for about three days... My opinion is shrooms are way more intense.


the longest its ever fried me for is 2 days, but usualy not even that long. how much did u fuccin take mann? for me shrooms arent very intense unless i eat a shit load.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i gave you a great link..... it is in there, i think a few times..... you will not find a simpler version.... i suggest that you accept the fact of "if you have to ask, you do not have the capability" and move on.... or go back to college and prove us wrong in a few years.... if LSD were as easy to make as meth, dont you think it would be as available as meth?? it is a very complicated process; there is no "one pot method" for LSD synthesis.
> 
> good luck... eat a shroom


well i will try. end of story. if i fail horribly then u guys were rite. but isnt there that small chance i could succeed and put sum good LSD on the street?


----------



## stonedcold89 (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well i will try. end of story. if i fail horribly then u guys were rite. but isnt there that small chance i could succeed and put sum good LSD on the street?



not that hard to grow a batch of shrooms, and fresh shrooms are a whole other trip


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i hate that asshole. he killed tookie.


The founder of the forth largest violent street gang in America???


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

stonedcold89 said:


> not that hard to grow a batch of shrooms, and fresh shrooms are a whole other trip


i already grow shrooms and weed, but i wanna contribute as much as i can 2 the cause.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The founder of the forth largest violent street gang in America???


hes not the founder. thats just a myth. he was the 2nd leader and most notorious member. and not all crips r like the ones ur thinkin of. i mean ya they still get violent, but only when they gotta be. the crip originaly crib organization was created to protect the ppl of the neighborhoods. not all violence is negative.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Killing other Americans is negative.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Killing other Americans is negative.


Depends what type of Americans they are...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

No, just generally.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No, just generally.


Generally yes, in all cases no. Here's a not appropriate to kill situation.

[youtube]lfqMdsxFM_s[/youtube]


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Killing other Americans is negative.


theres certain circumstances.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well i will try. end of story. if i fail horribly then u guys were rite. but isnt there that small chance i could succeed and put sum good LSD on the street?



sure, there is the the small chance.... many of our famous geniuses were self taught and highly driven individuals... two skills/qualities that dont seem to be too prevalent in modern society.... i am damn sure i too have the intelligence necessary for such an undertaking, but i do not deem it worth the mental/financial investment for the sole purpose of making ONE chemical


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

gogrow said:


> sure, there is the the small chance.... many of our famous geniuses were self taught and highly driven individuals... two skills/qualities that dont seem to be too prevalent in modern society.... i am damn sure i too have the intelligence necessary for such an undertaking, but i do not deem it worth the mental/financial investment for the sole purpose of making ONE chemical


sure it is. its good 4 the cause and the naughts.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

gogrow said:


> sure, there is the the small chance.... many of our famous geniuses were self taught and highly driven individuals... two skills/qualities that dont seem to be too prevalent in modern society.... i am damn sure i too have the intelligence necessary for such an undertaking, but i do not deem it worth the mental/financial investment for the sole purpose of making ONE chemical


Gogrow. It's worth it if you succeed in making it. If you study hard and carefully synthesize it while observing yourself doing it, and also pay attention to what's occurring, when it is successfully made it will be so much simpler to do again and again.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Gogrow. It's worth it if you succeed in making it. If you study hard and carefully synthesize it while observing yourself doing it, and also pay attention to what's occurring, when it is successfully made it will be so much simpler to do again and again.



study hard and carefully as in a rightful education/understanding of chemistry? or as in the one specific, and rather elusive, chemical in question?.... 

i am my only guinea pig, and i have other, small people who depend on me for their survival.... i cannot afford to "give it a try"... i would have to have an extensive understanding of chemistry, and THEN i would focus my studies on the one chemical.... i would never try any synthesis without being sure of what i was doing, extractions and other such 'easy' experiments are a different ballgame though


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

So you don't like to 'follow the recipe'?  You want to know why these things are happening and why in the end you receive this chemical known as Lysergic Acid Diethylamide.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So you don't like to 'follow the recipe'?  You want to know why these things are happening and why in the end you receive this chemical known as Lysergic Acid Diethylamide.



you got it... but if i had that extensive of an understanding, why would i want to be such an unoriginal bastard??? i fucking hate recipes (in their usual context), it seems like plagiarism... i use recipes as an idea of what the average is, the base if you will... then i expound from there..... i would imagine i would look at chemistry the same way, and would only produce the common chems for nostalgia.... "a taste of home" if you will... probably will never pursue any type extensive education in chemistry, but if i did... be on the lookout for "FREAHKAL: Shit I Made"


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah exactly. You would follow the basic blueprint of building upon a psychedelic general base structure to synthesize your own psychedelic that has never before been upon the face of the Earth. I understand.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yeah exactly. You would follow the basic blueprint of building upon a psychedelic general base structure to synthesize your own psychedelic that has never before been upon the face of the Earth. I understand.



well, if you have to be so dry with it, yes.... is some sort of stimulant on your menu tonight???


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Take a geuss. A good geuss.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity, you owe my a new pair of pants because I just shit myself reading your recipe. 

OP, the starting materials you will need are not in realm of procurement for the average kitchen chemist. The average kitchen chemist wouldn't have a clue how to set up lab environment were he lucky enough to secure the starting materials and glassware. Shep may know a relatively easy synthesis; but it still will not be easy. 

Ten years ago SWIM (old habits), that also happens to hold degrees in biochemistry and unrelated doctorates decided to use his lab skills to manufacture MDMA. Synthesis of MDMA is about 1000x easier to perform than LSD synthesis. The safrole needed is difficult to obtain, however it is 1000x easier to get than your LSD precursors. Synthesis of MDMA required sleep deprivation, temperature switching/holding (ice to heat transfers to maintain temp), stirring, refluxing, distilling, chilling, etc...and days of not leaving the house and not having visitors. SWIM sold all the glassware and vowed never to attempt anything so stressful after this single successful attempt at a complex organic synthesis. If SWIM worked in a lab environment or had a proper work environment he might change his mind  

SWIM has isolated/cloned/ and transcribed DNA from a mammalian pancreas. He would categorize procuring the proper precursors, setting up the lab, and manufacturing LSD as considerably more difficult than the aforementioned cloning if done in your home. Hell even if you had a nice lab, it's still pretty damn difficult. Even well practiced LSD chemist are hesitant to risk too much starting material on a single synthesis because so much can go wrong.

SWIM (who is this guy) has read and understands most of the common synths for LSD. He is more than confident that he would NOT be able to pull off a successful LSD synthesis even if he was lucky enough to find the starting materials and proper lab without an experienced teacher. All this said, with the power of human drive, devotion, intelligence, and knowledge you can do anything. If there is one compound I miss that I wish was readily available, that I rarely find it is LSD. There needs to be more of this around. You are so right about that OP.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as PCP goes...Why? Get yourself some ketamine and call it a day.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL dude, the synthesis of LSD is easier than MDMA. Obtaining the required materials to synthesize LSD is 1000x harder than MDMA.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> You're a jackass


I vote most valuable post. Reported. [But I do agree with you.]


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

PuffDeeCee said:


> As far as PCP goes...Why? Get yourself some ketamine and call it a day.


theres already more than enough of that.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I vote most valuable post. Reported. [But I do agree with you.]


LMAO!!!!!! I vote like, my favorite post on all of RIU!!!!

He reported the most valuable on here to the mods!!!! HA!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Take a geuss. A good geuss.



now you put me in a handicap.. not too familiar with the new RC's (not by experience at least) which you seem to be such a fan of, but your posts seem like speed (comparative to usual i suppose, maybe i am smoking too much), so i am going to go out on a limb and say either the MDPV or dimethecaine??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

MDPV, Cocaine, and Caffeine in a excellente mixture!!! I think I'm becoming hooked on Stimulants lately. I'll get tired of them sooner or latter!!!!!!!


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LOL dude, the synthesis of LSD is easier than MDMA. Obtaining the required materials to synthesize LSD is 1000x harder than MDMA.


I respectfully disagree. You don't have to work in the dark for MDMA, and procuring the precursors is most of the battle if you actually have the know how. LSD is much more delicate to make than MDMA. IMO, any idiot with organic 1&2 that can follow directions can make MDMA. Synthesizing quality LSD with any of the COMMONLY available precursors is quite a chore. Shit if it's easy, you guys go get materials; and it'll be doses for all. 

I'll stand by my statement: Much easier to make a kilo of MDMA than a kilo of LSD.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, and I still need pants.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> MDPV, Cocaine, and Caffeine in a excellente mixture!!! I think I'm becoming hooked on Stimulants lately. I'll get tired of them sooner or latter!!!!!!!



thats right... you like the cocktails... was i close enough for the cracker jack prize?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

PuffDeeCee said:


> I respectfully disagree. You don't have to work in the dark for MDMA, and procuring the precursors is most of the battle if you actually have the know how. LSD is much more delicate to make than MDMA. IMO, any idiot with organic 1&2 that can follow directions can make MDMA. Synthesizing quality LSD with any of the COMMONLY available precursors is quite a chore. Shit if it's easy, you guys go get materials; and it'll be doses for all.
> 
> I'll stand by my statement: Much easier to make a kilo of MDMA than a kilo of LSD.


Yah it's easier to make a kilo of MDMA than LSD. It'd be practically impossible to procure enough precursor for LSD.

Disregarding that fact to each his own opinion.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

gogrow said:


> thats right... you like the cocktails... was i close enough for the cracker jack prize?


LOL That's definitely true. I never have one substance in me at any time...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> MDPV, Cocaine, and Caffeine in a excellente mixture!!! I think I'm becoming hooked on Stimulants lately. I'll get tired of them sooner or latter!!!!!!!


cocaine?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

PuffDeeCee said:


> I respectfully disagree. You don't have to work in the dark for MDMA, and procuring the precursors is most of the battle if you actually have the know how. LSD is much more delicate to make than MDMA. IMO, any idiot with organic 1&2 that can follow directions can make MDMA. Synthesizing quality LSD with any of the COMMONLY available precursors is quite a chore. Shit if it's easy, you guys go get materials; and it'll be doses for all.
> 
> I'll stand by my statement: Much easier to make a kilo of MDMA than a kilo of LSD.


i hate mdma so much.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> cocaine?





blaznb said:


> i hate mdma so much.





blaznb said:


>


You have quite the group of problems. Cocaine is *not *a big deal. You may or may not understand. You seriously sound like you smoked a bit of schwag in high school, found out there were other drugs, asked a question about them, people said it was plain impossible, then became an expert in about 4 hours. Also, you decided it was cool to be rude to people because you don't like what they do with their lives?

You are making a fool of yourself enough, I shouldn't have to insult you like I usually do in the second paragraph.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Name a drug you don't like and there's a fairly good chance I've done it blaznb.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Name a drug you don't like and there's a fairly good chance I've done it blaznb.


Or me, but to a lesser extent. I doubt I'll ever be as hardcore as Brevity, but maybe one day I will come close.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Apparently you've already done more meth than me. I've only done it a handful of times. The later half of times as a reminder of why I hate it so much.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Apparently you've already done more meth than me. I've only done it a handful of times. The later half of times as a reminder of why I hate it so much.


Well if you do it any more, then each time you will be closer to surpassing me. I don't plan on meth again. It's not a fun drug. It is a tool, and useful for getting things done, but _fuck if I feel like doing anything for the rest of my life._ I hate getting out of bed. Energy level extremely depleted right now. Crash out time, Brevity see my response to the trimming for hash thread, I'm sleeping.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Nighty night.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

*i hate mdma so much. -blaznb*

You hate it so much you love it! Ah the arch hatred between satan and god! Its a poking addiction for you blaznb and thus why you hate it so much!


----------



## shepj (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LOL dude, the synthesis of LSD is easier than MDMA. Obtaining the required materials to synthesize LSD is 1000x harder than MDMA.


I beg to differ . MDMA's synthesis is quite simple, after taking a year or two of organic chem anyone could do it with ease, as to LSD the synthesis is quite intricate (I just post the 3 step method because it is much easier  hehe).

But damn straight about the precursors, there are only a couple difficult to get precursors for MDMA (safrole -which is no longer really practical- and uhm.. wtf is it.. *brain is literally shitting on me* nitromethane or nitroethane -can't remember which they use-).


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You have quite the group of problems. Cocaine is *not *a big deal. You may or may not understand. You seriously sound like you smoked a bit of schwag in high school, found out there were other drugs, asked a question about them, people said it was plain impossible, then became an expert in about 4 hours. Also, you decided it was cool to be rude to people because you don't like what they do with their lives?
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself enough, I shouldn't have to insult you like I usually do in the second paragraph.



haha. dood chill out. im fuccin around. take about 10% of anything i say eriously. XD


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Name a drug you don't like and there's a fairly good chance I've done it blaznb.


so uve done heroin?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Or me, but to a lesser extent. I doubt I'll ever be as hardcore as Brevity, but maybe one day I will come close.


why would you want 2?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *i hate mdma so much. -blaznb*
> 
> You hate it so much you love it! Ah the arch hatred between satan and god! Its a poking addiction for you blaznb and thus why you hate it so much!


well if its clean mdma is completely fine. but most ppl lace theirs with shit like heroin coke and meth around here. if u have clean mdma i envy u.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

shepj said:


> I beg to differ . MDMA's synthesis is quite simple, after taking a year or two of organic chem anyone could do it with ease, as to LSD the synthesis is quite intricate (I just post the 3 step method because it is much easier  hehe).
> 
> But damn straight about the precursors, there are only a couple difficult to get precursors for MDMA (safrole -which is no longer really practical- and uhm.. wtf is it.. *brain is literally shitting on me* nitromethane or nitroethane -can't remember which they use-).


Methane? LOL Ethane of course.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

blaznb said:


> so uve done heroin?


I've smoked me some Heroin. I'm a bitch when it comes to needles.  Needles!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've smoked me some Heroin. I'm a bitch when it comes to needles.  Needles!


.
me too.... fuck a needle here as well... i have enjoyed insufflated smack a few times in the past though


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've smoked me some Heroin. I'm a bitch when it comes to needles.  Needles!


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've smoked me some Heroin. I'm a bitch when it comes to needles.  Needles!


u like it?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 12, 2009)

gogrow said:


> .
> me too.... fuck a needle here as well... i have enjoyed insufflated smack a few times in the past though


have fun with ur withdraws


----------



## gogrow (Nov 12, 2009)

blaznb said:


> have fun with ur withdraws



how do you speak so strongly about things of which you have no idea?? your keyboard-samurai posting, coupled with the content of said posts, makes you come across as a really stupid individual.... i get the feeling that the assumption may not be far off


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

blaznb said:


> u like it?


Nothing real special or very unique.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Blaznb. Let's get one thing straight, no chemist combines herion or cocaine in their mixture, much too costly compared to the cheap production of MDMA. If I'm not wrong you are interested in manufacturing LSD and extracting dnt right. If you don't even know the contents of a proper ecstasy pill, then how in the world will you let alone purchase the right equipment and chemicals! To be nice and not too cruel your one big fat joke' with ketchup and mustard on the side


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 12, 2009)

Never really been interested in needles, but some RCs you can shoot up and that's where my interest is, in a fucking intense psychedelic rush.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 12, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Blaznb. Let's get one thing straight, no chemist combines herion or cocaine in their mixture, much too costly compared to the cheap production of MDMA. If I'm not wrong you are interested in manufacturing LSD and extracting dnt right. If you don't even know the contents of a proper ecstasy pill, then how in the world will you let alone purchase the right equipment and chemicals! To be nice and too cruel your one big fat joke' with ketchup and mustard on the side


You have been quoted for truth. Blaznb is more of a joke with each post. Quit posting now, get a different account, and quit acting like you are now, blaznb, to gain any respect.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Big ass sigh*


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> *Big ass sigh*


A whoopey cushion of a sigh


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Aldous Huxley took the deep shot as his wife injected him with lsd while on his death bed! His limbs were dead but his imagination was more polluted than a Clint Eastwood flick


----------



## OracleOfHallucinogens (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well if its clean mdma is completely fine. but most ppl lace theirs with shit like heroin coke and meth around here. if u have clean mdma i envy u.


Cocaine and/or heroin are never found in ecstasy (I'm waiting to see the guy who goes against this and pulls up the 1 or 2 pills in the history of mankind that had H in it lol).

MDMA is generally cut with thing like:
caffeine, ephedrine, ammphetamine (and/or methamphetamine), MDA, MDE, or piperazines.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

OracleOfHallucinogens said:


> Cocaine and/or heroin are never found in ecstasy (I'm waiting to see the guy who goes against this and pulls up the 1 or 2 pills in the history of mankind that had H in it lol).
> 
> MDMA is generally cut with thing like:
> caffeine, ephedrine, ammphetamine (and/or methamphetamine), MDA, MDE, or piperazines.


They will always remain, the race of people who believe things like heroin and cocaine ecstasy pills.

EDIT: I wouldn't be surprised if blaznb comes to describe the likelihood of your roll containing either heroin or coke, and then how unlikely it is you're getting meth or pipes.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

To the typical crowd that doesn't know anything about the true components of mdma. To them its a good mixture of cocaine and herion, they know of no better theories and what feels right must be right, huh?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> To the typical crowd that doesn't know anything about the true components of mdma. To them its a good mixture of cocaine and herion, they know of no better theories and what feels right must be right, huh?


"Are you kidding me? MDMA can be heroin based, cocaine based, or methamphetamine based only! You must have one of the three to make MDMA anyway, stupid!"

A friend told me this. Promptly followed by a bitch-slap from me.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Blaznb. Let's get one thing straight, no chemist combines herion or cocaine in their mixture, much too costly compared to the cheap production of MDMA. If I'm not wrong you are interested in manufacturing LSD and extracting dnt right. If you don't even know the contents of a proper ecstasy pill, then how in the world will you let alone purchase the right equipment and chemicals! To be nice and not too cruel your one big fat joke' with ketchup and mustard on the side


im not saying the chemist puts it in there. 
but once it gets 2 the street its much cheaper to cut MDMA pills with other drugs and re-press them.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

OracleOfHallucinogens said:


> Cocaine and/or heroin are never found in ecstasy (I'm waiting to see the guy who goes against this and pulls up the 1 or 2 pills in the history of mankind that had H in it lol).
> 
> MDMA is generally cut with thing like:
> caffeine, ephedrine, ammphetamine (and/or methamphetamine), MDA, MDE, or piperazines.


well around here lots of shit could be in ur MDMA, such as heroin, coke, DXM, meth, 

i kno u kno wat ur talkin bout and i mean no disrespect but around here thats the kind of stuff street level re-pressers put in it.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

gogrow said:


> how do you speak so strongly about things of which you have no idea?? your keyboard-samurai posting, coupled with the content of said posts, makes you come across as a really stupid individual.... i get the feeling that the assumption may not be far off


oh well i dont know from personal experience, but my friends that use it undergo horrible withdraws.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> im not saying the chemist puts it in there.
> but once it gets 2 the street its much cheaper to cut MDMA pills with other drugs and re-press them.


No, it is more expensive to cut it with Heroin and Cocaine. Cutting with those two mean that the dealer is in the red, goes negative, LOSES MONEY.


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No, it is more expensive to cut it with Heroin and Cocaine. Cutting with those two mean that the dealer is in the red, goes negative, LOSES MONEY.


Holy crap, are you saying it costs more money to press MDMA with Heroin and/or Cocaine than it would to press it with fillers such as baking soda or caffeine? OH MY GOD!



blaznb said:


> well around here lots of shit could be in ur MDMA, such as heroin, coke, DXM, meth,
> 
> i kno u kno wat ur talkin bout and i mean no disrespect but around here thats the kind of stuff street level re-pressers put in it.


DXM and Meth, sure I will buy into that one. There is no one pressing heroin nor cocaine into ecstasy pills, I am not arguing with you, I am fucking telling you.

http://www.pillreports.com/

^ How about you lookup where you live, and get a report of all the pills in your area (that are either GC/MS tested or tested using a reagent) and you find me ONE result of cocaine or heroin in ecstasy. 

Do you realize how much a pill press costs and how difficult they are to get? This isn't a pot dealer buying an ounce of weed and a box of sandwich bags and selling eighths bro... these guys know their shit! Why would they lose money by cutting MDMA with expensive drugs?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, he seems to believe to the contrary.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No, it is more expensive to cut it with Heroin and Cocaine. Cutting with those two mean that the dealer is in the red, goes negative, LOSES MONEY.


well around here ppl get a tripple stacc and 1/2g of coke and re-press 7 beans for $10 each.

so spending $40 makes you $70. $30 profit


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well around here ppl get a tripple stacc and 1/2g of coke and re-press 7 beans for $10 each.
> 
> so spending $40 makes you $70. $30 profit


Repress them with their how many multithousand dollar pill press? Sorry.. if someone _had_ a pill press and wanted to (for god knows why) press in diacetylmorphine or benzoylmethylecgonine they wouldn't be buying "1/2g of coke".. we're talking pounds. It does not make money! 

What costs more, a gram of Sodium Bicarbonate or a gram of pure (88%) cocaine hcl?

btw.. there is no such thing as a "stack".


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> Holy crap, are you saying it costs more money to press MDMA with Heroin and/or Cocaine than it would to press it with fillers such as baking soda or caffeine? OH MY GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres cheap pill presses 2. and they dont lose money by cuttin it with other drugs. a gram of coke only costs $40 and thats retail.


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> theres cheap pill presses 2. and they dont lose money by cuttin it with other drugs. a gram of coke only costs $40 and thats retail.


And a pound of baking soda costs what $2, why waste $40/g when you can have 453g for $2. This makes no sense. Prove it... show me a pill on pillreports from your city with cocaine or heroin in it.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> Repress them with their how many multithousand dollar pill press? Sorry.. if someone _had_ a pill press and wanted to (for god knows why) press in diacetylmorphine or benzoylmethylecgonine they wouldn't be buying "1/2g of coke".. we're talking pounds. It does not make money!
> 
> What costs more, a gram of Sodium Bicarbonate or a gram of pure (88%) cocaine hcl?
> 
> btw.. there is no such thing as a "stack".


dood im tryna argue with u mann. the only time ive ever done X, i could tell it was cut with mad coke. my brother tells me theres some black colored X pills goin ariund with heroin in them. cant recall the brand name though.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> And a pound of baking soda costs what $2, why waste $40/g when you can have 453g for $2. This makes no sense. Prove it... show me a pill on pillreports from your city with cocaine or heroin in it.


but baking soda has no drug attributes. coke intensifies the MDMAs effects, so by cuttin it with this you can pull out more rolls.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> And a pound of baking soda costs what $2, why waste $40/g when you can have 453g for $2. This makes no sense. Prove it... show me a pill on pillreports from your city with cocaine or heroin in it.


Will you accept Cocaine and Heroin?

http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1735

No?


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Will you accept Cocaine and Heroin?
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1735
> 
> No?


I already said I was waiting for the 1 or 2 results from dancesafe (granted it was on ecstasy data, w/e). 

"_The tablets had no logo, but were beveled. Analysis of the tablets (*total net mass 5.1 grams*)_"

"_indicated not MDMA but rather a mixture of heroin (approximately *2 percent*), cocaine (approximately *1 percent*), and caffeine (not quantitated)_"

There are 17 instances of cocaine being a cutting agent in ecstasy on ecstasy data (only 1 instance during 2009):

http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?A=SearchAll&Start=0&S=cocaine&OldSort=DPD&NewSort=&SField=Substance

There are 2 instances of heroin being a cutting agent in ecstasy on ecstasy data (2007 and 2003):

http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?A=SearchAll&Start=0&S=heroin&OldSort=DPD&NewSort=&SField=Substance

With such little numbers I will stick to my original statement, ecstasy is not cut with heroin nor cocaine.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Of course, but you asked for it, remember?? Just giving my very good friend Shepj what he wanted.  Love ya!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

I have had many an X pill that was pure meth... But Blaznb to come on here and say your x was cut with coke is an idiot thing. Besides, on that heroin 2% [by weight?] doesn't look like there's enough heroin in all the pills shown to have an effect.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> I already said I was waiting for the 1 or 2 results from dancesafe (granted it was on ecstasy data, w/e).
> 
> "_The tablets had no logo, but were beveled. Analysis of the tablets (*total net mass 5.1 grams*)_"
> 
> ...


but if in those cases it was cut with it, why couldnt it be cut with it now?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I have had many an X pill that was pure meth... But Blaznb to come on here and say your x was cut with coke is an idiot thing. Besides, on that heroin 2% [by weight?] doesn't look like there's enough heroin in all the pills shown to have an effect.


im sure even that lil bit of heroin will have u feelin it. and maybe they use a filler with it to add weight. ive never done it myself. but i kno what i felt. you can jus tell when theres coke in somethin.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd hope that you'd realize that in the thousands, maybe millions of tabs that only two have been shown to have Heroin while thousands have been shown to have Meth, thousands have been shown to have Piperazines. Two have Heroin.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but if in those cases it was cut with it, why couldnt it be cut with it now?


Because you are a total idiot, look at the site. There are millions of pill reports, 5 containing heroin, I don't know how many containing cocaine, but still an insignificant number. It still stands that heroin and coke are not cutting agents. DXM and Methamphetamine are... [And you probably got the meth ones, saying how you could 'tell' it was mad coke based] I'm pretty sure if I ate a half gram of cocaine it would be pretty well nothing compared to putting it up my nose.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> im sure even that lil bit of heroin will have u feelin it. and maybe they use a filler with it to add weight. ive never done it myself. but i kno what i felt. you can jus tell when theres coke in somethin.


No. 70 mg of pure Heroin is a dose.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'd hope that you'd realize that in the thousands, maybe millions of tabs that only two have been shown to have Heroin while thousands have been shown to have Meth, thousands have been shown to have Piperazines. Two have Heroin.


You are my brother, but the argument at hand is his coke pills, _and_ his 5lbs of DMT _and_ his LSD recipe. With every post you lose your credibility dood.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'd hope that you'd realize that in the thousands, maybe millions of tabs that only two have been shown to have Heroin while thousands have been shown to have Meth, thousands have been shown to have Piperazines. Two have Heroin.


well i could very well be wrong if these facts are true, but if there wasnt coke in that X pill there was somethin very very very similar 2 its effects. what else could it of been?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Because you are a total idiot, look at the site. There are millions of pill reports, 5 containing heroin, I don't know how many containing cocaine, but still an insignificant number. It still stands that heroin and coke are not cutting agents. DXM and Methamphetamine are... [And you probably got the meth ones, saying how you could 'tell' it was mad coke based] I'm pretty sure if I ate a half gram of cocaine it would be pretty well nothing compared to putting it up my nose.


i didnt eat it. i crushed it and snorted it. it didnt feel like what id expect meth 2 feel like.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i didnt eat it. i crushed it and snorted it. it didnt feel like what id expect meth 2 feel like.


Well how did it feel in your nose? Burn like a son-of-a-bitch? There's meth.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No. 70 mg of pure Heroin is a dose.


oh well i guess im wrong then. i will admite this. but would you care to tell me why it felt like coke and what it probably was?


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Of course, but you asked for it, remember?? Just giving my very good friend Shepj what he wanted.  Love ya!


hehe I do  I'm glad to have someone like you to converse with, always keeping each other in check. lol



The Real Peter Parker said:


> I have had many an X pill that was pure meth... But Blaznb to come on here and say your x was cut with coke is an idiot thing. Besides, on that heroin 2% [by weight?] doesn't look like there's enough heroin in all the pills shown to have an effect.


meth bombs suck dicks (well.. if you think they are mdma lol). 

ah 2% heroin on a 5.1g pill my friend, that is 102mg's diacetylmorphine (which in turn converts to ~202mg's morphine in the body) 



blaznb said:


> oh well i guess im wrong then. i will admite this. but would you care to tell me why it felt like coke and what it probably was?


I would gladly do the honors.. like I said they do use caine anasthetics (lidocaine, procaine, novacaine, benzocaine, etc) and apparently a small few that used cocaine. My guess is it is to dim the burning sensation from either amphtamines or piperazines and to give a numbness feeling/drip similar to that of cocaine.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Well how did it feel in your nose? Burn like a son-of-a-bitch? There's meth.


ya it burnt a lil less than wellbutrin does. but not much. so that sounds like meth? shouldnt it of felt much more intense than coke does?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> ah 2% heroin on a 5.1g pill my friend, that is 102mg's diacetylmorphine (which in turn converts to ~202mg's morphine in the body)


Good to know.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> ya it burnt a lil less than wellbutrin does. but not much. so that sounds like meth? shouldnt it of felt much more intense than coke does?


Meth BURNS your noseholes. Who knows what you got, just it's most likely that it's not coke in those pills.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You are my brother, but the argument at hand is his coke pills, _and_ his 5lbs of DMT _and_ his LSD recipe. With every post you lose your credibility dood.


What the fuck was discrediting?? Now your becoming irksome.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> hehe I do  I'm glad to have someone like you to converse with, always keeping each other in check. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word. .....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> What the fuck was discrediting?? Now your becoming irksome.


Discrediting of blaznb


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Word. .....


Nice, the white periods give the ten character count. I'm going to steal that idea.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Discrediting of blaznb


Sure......


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Sure......


What? [I just woke up from a 3-hour nap not too long ago and still a bit 'retarded' from it]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Brevity, The Soul Of Wit!*  
_I'd hope that you'd realize that in the thousands, maybe millions of tabs that only two have been shown to have Heroin while thousands have been shown to have Meth, thousands have been shown to have Piperazines. Two have Heroin._

You are my brother, but the argument at hand is his coke pills, _and_ his 5lbs of DMT _and_ his LSD recipe. With every post you lose your credibility dood


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


^^^^^^^ Still unsure as to what you were talking about in that post...


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

he is talking about how much he wants to touch shepj's nipples whilst you two smoke a bowl of chillax


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

That's just a uncalled for post ripe with graphic imagery.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> hehe I do  I'm glad to have someone like you to converse with, always keeping each other in check. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


much thanks bro


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> much thanks bro


no problem dude, sorry to busts your balls over all of this, the more you learn though the less people can fuck you over


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You are my brother, but the argument at hand is his coke pills, _and_ his 5lbs of DMT _and_ his LSD recipe. With every post you lose your credibility dood.


This post?

Well I was just using his other arguments of the past to put the coke ecstasy pill in perspective, not that you have forgotten... Just because you posted about heroin pills and he dropped that argument to talk about cocaine pills.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

But you quoted my post.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> no problem dude, sorry to busts your balls over all of this, the more you learn though the less people can fuck you over


its all good mann. haha everyone cant have as much knowledge as you.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> But you quoted my post.


Yes, to remind about this guy's changing of the subject. I don't know man, I have a habit of quoting, fuck I'm doing it now!


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

blaznb said:


> its all good mann. haha everyone cant have as much knowledge as you.


I think endangered and brevity are right up there


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yes, to remind about this guy's changing of the subject. I don't know man, I have a habit of quoting, fuck I'm doing it now!


As do I, but in I quote the post I'm responding to.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> As do I, but in I quote the post I'm responding to.


well ive gone bacc o2 my previous posts and relized jus how ignorant i sounded. sorry guys. anyway im waitin 4 the painkillers 2 kicc in so ill catch u guys later.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 13, 2009)

and idk why i even quoted ur post in mine.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Catch you on the flipside.


----------



## jellyfish420 (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah unless you have a minimum of a bachelors degree in bio chemistry dont even try you really do need to be a scientist to do that kind of shit


----------



## blaznb (Nov 14, 2009)

shepj said:


> I think endangered and brevity are right up there


i hope to be there some day if u would be so kind as 2 teach me as time goes on.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 14, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Catch you on the flipside.


im bacc. theyre startin 2 ware off. i took 10 100mg darvocet-ns. it was so intense i wanted it 2 end asap, but was fun because of it.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

Well your going to have some trouble when he tells you that you seeing pounds of DMT is perhaps the most amazing thing he's ever heard about someone on RIU and probably ever.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2009)

lol, man how did I miss this thread.... So funny.

If I had pounds of DMT, I'd sell my house, book into the most expensive hotel and smoke it till I couldn't return from hyperspace. (14g)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

ANC said:


> lol, man how did I miss this thread.... So funny.
> 
> If I had pounds of DMT, I'd sell my house, book into the most expensive hotel and smoke it till I couldn't return from hyperspace. (14g)


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I'VE BEEN THINKING!!!!! Where the fuck is ANC I kept thinking!! He's gonna piss his pants!! You'd drive around the country unloading ounces. LMAO


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol man, this is the first weekend in months I don't have people over to smoke DMT... thank god, cause my back is killing me, can hardly fill my lungs with air without it feeling like its gonna snap.
But, yeah, thats why I haven;t been on much. Its 3:39am here now... can't sleep, hurts too much, just finished last cigarette in packet and then I found this funny thread... made my morning.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

O.O

And which one of these countries are you residing in???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC+2


----------



## dontexist21 (Nov 15, 2009)

All I can say after reading the OP post is that he has no idea what he is talking about. Even if he has made meth before I bet it was the worst meth ever, with more containments then actual meth. The best meth is the one that is made with actual chemicals, it should be clear not have any color. I have never done meth but I am pursuing a Biochemistry degree and have a good amount of experience in labs. And unless you have been taught on way to properly purify compounds and have the right equipment the meth that he supposedly made was crappy meth. I could make some awesome meth, but I would never make meth since A) I would never insult my prof by using his lab to make such a compound B) Meth is stupid.

LSD is a whole different league, lets say its the majors, you haven't even made the Peewee team. I was laughing the entire time I heard the op talk about how LSD would be easy to make, he is most likely a drug dealer that dropped out of high school and thinks that since he made it on the street he is smarter then everyone else. If you really want to make LSD try doing this.
A)
1) Get your GED
2) Go to College and learn about Oraganic Chemistry
3) Find out there are better things to do with your life and and become a useful member of society

B) 
1) Try to get all of the compounds necessary to synthesize LSD
2) If you didn't fail the first and/or get arrested, try to synthesize the compound and fail miserably and/or injure yourself (I have heard of guys decapitating themselves, guys with 20+ years of experience, just because they made a small mistake.)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> All I can say after reading the OP post is that he has no idea what he is talking about. Even if he has made meth before I bet it was the worst meth ever, with more containments then actual meth. The best meth is the one that is made with actual chemicals, it should be clear not have any color. I have never done meth but I am pursuing a Biochemistry degree and have a good amount of experience in labs. And unless you have been taught on way to properly purify compounds and have the right equipment the meth that he supposedly made was crappy meth. I could make some awesome meth, but I would never make meth since A) I would never insult my prof by using his lab to make such a compound B) Meth is stupid.
> 
> LSD is a whole different league, lets say its the majors, you haven't even made the Peewee team. I was laughing the entire time I heard the op talk about how LSD would be easy to make, he is most likely a drug dealer that dropped out of high school and thinks that since he made it on the street he is smarter then everyone else. If you really want to make LSD try doing this.
> A)
> ...


Pretty good except that if I could make LSD there would nothing possibly better to do with my life. I would be the next large scale manufacturer of LSD. Top priority besides creating it though would be making sure I the DEA didn't find me....

Also, what the fuck? Decapitation???


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 15, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> B)
> 1) Try to get all of the compounds necessary to synthesize LSD
> 2) If you didn't fail the first and/or get arrested, try to synthesize the compound and fail miserably and/or injure yourself (*I have heard of guys decapitating themselves*, guys with 20+ years of experience, just because they made a small mistake.)


I'm interested as well.


----------



## dontexist21 (Nov 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Pretty good except that if I could make LSD there would nothing possibly better to do with my life. I would be the next large scale manufacturer of LSD. Top priority besides creating it though would be making sure I the DEA didn't find me....
> 
> Also, what the fuck? Decapitation???


Yup no joke, the guy was working on a experiment using reagents that he had previous experience with. The problem with the reagents are that they produce both H2 and heat in substantial quantities. So you have to go extremely slow while working with it. He though he was at the point where he was safe and hurried it along. Next thing he knows there is large explosion, his whole work area blows up. Glass from around him goes through his neck, blood was everywhere. I have two professors that knew two different people that this happened to. 

Don't fuck around with Organic Chemistry, a lot of the reagents will either burn you, give you cancer, or blow up in your face. I almost caused a fire in my lab when I handled a compound I was not familiar with. Thankfully someone caught my mistake. My prof. once told me Organic Chemistry is a unforgiving bitch.

Edit: Just remembered both scientist were using Lithium Aluminum Hydride (LiAlH4), which is a very powerful reducing agent.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, right, they weren't synthesizing LSD, I get it. But WOW that sucks.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 15, 2009)

Haven't seen blaznb post for a while... Maybe he was the first decapitated in LSD synthesis. From the egg, red wine, and cherry mix.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

That was a really funny post.


----------



## dontexist21 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like someone is baking a cake, mmmm I like cake.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

A cherry cake with wine for flavor...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> A cherry cake with wine for flavor...


And LSD between the egg whites.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Suuurrrre...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Suuurrrre...


Hey I tried the recipe. It works. I'm trippin' balls. The problem is the wine. I'm not trippin as hard cause I used the 'milk carton' wine.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

You mean box wine?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You mean box wine?


Yes, but a cheaper grade than even what you show in your picture.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

I know. 



This is more like it....


----------



## boristheblade (Nov 16, 2009)

albert h had a one pot shot method .i have it thanks to uncle fester . its not a one pot method at all .if i can figure out how to post it i will


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> This is more like it....


Yeah. [ten characters]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

boristheblade said:


> albert h had a one pot shot method .i have it thanks to uncle fester . its not a one pot method at all .if i can figure out how to post it i will


Uncle Fester's a moron.

Albert Hofmann was a Swiss chemist who worked at a Swiss pharmaceutical company and had a reputation for being exceptionally thorough.


His method wasn't random but precise. They were controlled tests. Also known as EXPERIMENTS.

K?


----------



## shepj (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Uncle Fester's a moron.
> 
> Albert Hofmann was a Swiss chemist who worked at a Swiss pharmaceutical company and had a reputation for being exceptionally thorough.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Fester is a douchebag. 

ayo Brevity, you wouldn't happen to know where the tek Hoffman used is eh? I would love to see the comparison between Hoffman & Shulgin's synthesis (I would imagine it's a totally different ball game)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

These are the methods of synthesis that Hofmann submitted to Sandoz for patenting I believe. *


LSD-25*



*U.S. Patent 2,438,259; Patented Mar. 23, 1948.*


d-LYSERGIC ACID DIETHYLAMIDE


Arthur Stoll and Albert Hofmann, Basel, Switzerland, assignors Sandoz Ltd., Fribourg, Switzerland, a Swiss firm.
No Drawing. Application April 28, 1944, Serial No. 533,264. In Switzerland April 30, 1943
*1 Claim. (CI. 260--236)*

The present invention relates to new d-lysergic acid dialkylamides which are valuable therapeutic products and to a process for their preparation.
It has been found that by condensing azides of d- or d,l-lysergic acid respectively or of d- or d,l-isolysergic acid respectively or mixtures of these compounds with diakylamines, d-lysergic acid dialkylamides are obtained, which products have not yet become known hitherto. The alkyl groups present in the dialkylamines used according to the present invention can either be identical or different and may be of saturated or unsaturated character. Such amines are for instance dimethylamine, diethylamine, dipropylamine, dibutylamine, diamylamine, methyl-ethylamine, ethyl-allylamine, butyl-amylamine, etc.
The new d-lysergic acid amides are distinguished from the known natural and synthetic ergot alkaloids and from the d-lysergic acid amides described in our U. S. Patent No. 2,090,430 by their powerful specific action on the central nervous system. 
The condensation of the d-lysergic acid- or d-isolysergic acid azides with the dialkylamines is carried out in the presence of an inert organic solvent and preferably at room temperature. During the reaction taking place between the azides and the dialkylamine generally mixtures of different dialkylamides will be obtained. This can, for instance, be seen in the following illustrative example showing the reaction of d-lysergic acid azide with diethylamine. During the interaction of these compounds a mixture will be obtained consisting of d-lysergic acid diethylamide and of d-isolysergic acid diethylamide, from which mixture the d-lysergic acid derivative will be separated. By using as a starting product d-isolysergic acid azide and diethylamine a mixture of d-lysergic acid diethylamide and of d-isolysergic acid diethylamide will be obtained, this mixture being subsequently separated into its constituents. Finally by starting from racemic lysergic acid azide or racemic isolysergic acid azide, mixtures consisting of d,l-lysergic acid diethylamide and d,l-isolysergic acid diethylamide will be obtained, from which the d-lysergic acid diethyl amide can be separated in a suitable manner, e.g., in form of its tartaric acid salt. 
The following examples, without being limitative, illustrate the present invention, the parts being by weight.
*Example 1 *

3 parts of d-isolysergic acid hydrazide are transformed in the usual way in a hydrochloric acid solution by a treatment with sodium nitrite at 0 degrees C. into the azide, and, after neutralization of the acid solution with sodium bicarbonate, the azide thus formed is shaken out by means of 300 parts ethyl ether. The ethereal solution is then dried with freshly calcinated potassium carbonate and treated with 3 parts of diethylamine. The solution is allowed to stand, preferably in the dark and at room temperature, for 24 hours with repeated shaking. The ether is then evaporated in vacuo, the residue triturated with 30 parts of water and filtered by suction. The dark amorphous product thus obtained possesses a specific rotation of [alpha]20/D=about+100 degrees (in pyridine) and consists essentially of a mixture of nearly equal parts of d-lysergic acid diethylamide and d-isolysergic acid diethylamide. 
The separation of both isomers can be carried out for instance by the so-called chromatographic adsorption method. For this purpose the mixture is dissolved in chloroform containing about 0.5% of ethanol and is passed through a column of aluminium oxide of 60 cm. length and 4 cm. radius and the chromatogram developed with the same solvent. The dark impurities pass rapidly into the filtrate. Then follows a bright zone, which has a blue appearance in ultra-violet light and which contains the d-lysergic acid diethylamide. From this fraction 1.0 to 1.3 parts of this product will be obtained. 
A further slowly passing portion of the solution contains the d-isolysergic acid diethylamide. By evaporating this chloroform fraction and crystallizing the residue from acetone, 0.8 to 1.2 parts of a compound crystallizing in beautiful prisms of melting point 182 degrees C. (corr.) under decomposition is obtained, this compound being the pure d-isolysergic acid diethylamide. Its specific rotation is [alpha]20/D=+217 degrees (c=0.4 in pyridine). Elementary analysis has given the following values: C 74.41; H 7.48; N 13.27%. The calculated values for d-isolysergic acid diethylamide, i.e., C20H25ON3 are C 74.25; H 7.79; N 13.00%.
The d-isolysergic acid diethylamide can be transformed into d-lysergic acid diethylamide by using the methods known for the ergot alkaloids. By allowing the solution of the iso- compound to stand in dilute alcoholic potassium hydroxide, a mixture of about equal parts lysergic acid and isolysergic acid compounds will be produced after a short time. The d-lysergic acid diethylamide can then be separated from the mixture in the manner described above. 
The amorphous d-lysergic acid diethylamide, which can be separated by the chromatographic method, crystallizes, by dissolving it in a small amount of acetone and diluting this solution with ethyl ether, in bundles of needles. From benzene pointed prisms will be obtained, that melt under decomposition at 80-85 degrees C. (corr.). The new compound is difficulty soluble in water, but very soluble in methanol and ethanol. It possesses the specific rotation of [alpha]20/D=+30 degrees (c=0.4 in pyridine). Elementary analysis gives the following values: C 73.50; H 7.81; N 12.92%. For d-lysergic acid diethyl amide, C20H25ON3, the calculated values are C 74.25; H 7.79; N 13.00%.
By dissolving one equivalent of the base with one equivalent of d-tartaric acid in a small quantity of methanol the neutral tartrate of d-lysergic acid diethylamide crystallizes out in form of bundles of needles. The salt is very easily soluble in water and melts indistinctly and under decomposition at 200 degrees C. (corr.).
*Example 2*

An ethereal solution of d-lysergic acid azide, prepared in the usual manner from 3 parts of d-lysergic acid hydrazide, is treated with 3 parts of diethylamine and allowed to stand for 24 hours in the dark and at room temperature with occasional shaking. The isolation of the compound thus produced is carried out in the manner described in the Example 1. The first separation by means of the chromatographic adsorption yields 1.3 to 1.7 parts of d-lysergic acid diethylamide and about 0.5 to 0.8 part of d-isolysergic acid diethylamide.
*Example 3*

3 parts of racemic isolysergic acid hydrazide are transformed in the usual manner into the respective azide and the formed compound is precipitated by means of an excess of a sodium bicarbonate solution in the form of voluminous yellowish flocks, which are separated by suction and immediately introduced at -5 degrees C. into a solution of 3 parts of diethyl amine in 30 parts of ethanol. The azide readily dissolves in the solution which becomes brown and is then heated slowly to 30 degrees C. The solution is maintained at this temperature for 1 hour, whereupon the solvent is evaporated in vacuo. The sticky residue is triturated with 30 parts of water and filtered. The raw condensation product amounting to about 2.8 parts consists of racemic isolysergic acid diethylamide and of racemic lysergic acid diethylamide and is separated by the chromatographic method in the manner described in Example 1. During the chromatographic separation two zones are obtained which are colored, in ultra-violet light, in brilliant blue shades. The more rapidly passing zone contains the racemic lysergic acid diethylamide, whereas the slower passing zone consists of racemic isolysergic acid diethylamide.
From the racemic lysergic acid diethylamide the d-lysergic acid diethylamide can be separated by transforming the same for instance into its neutral tartaric acid salt. For this purpose 3.2 parts of racemic lysergic acid diethylamide (1/100 mol.) are dissolved in 6 parts of methanol and added to a solution of 0.75 part of d-tartaric acid (1/200 mol.) in 2 parts of methanol.
On inoculation with d-lysergic acid diethylamide tartrate this compound crystallizes out in nearly colorless bundles of needles. Yield 1.0 to 1.2 parts. The properties of the compound thus obtained are identical with those described in Example 1 for the neutral d-tartaric acid salt of d-lysergic acid diethylamide.
What we claim is: 
The crystalline d-lysergic acid diethylamide which crystallizes from benzene in prisms melting with decomposition at 80-85 degrees C., which is difficulty soluble in water but easily soluble in methanol and in ethanol, which possesses the specific rotation [alpha]20/D=+30 degrees (c=0.4 in pyridine) and which corresponds to the formula C20H25ON3.
ARTHUR STOLL 
ALBERT HOFMANN 


*REFERENCES CITED *

The following references are of record in the file of this patent:
UNITED STATES PATENTS 
Number Name Date 2,090,430 Stoll et al. Aug.17, 1937 2,265,207 Stoll et al. Dec. 9, 1941 2,265,217 Stoll et al. Dec. 9, 1941 



Do these help??


----------



## shepj (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks. Gonna have to come back to read this one


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

shepj said:


> thanks. Gonna have to come back to read this one


Yep yep yep. Important to note that it's not the exact method used for the first LSD synthesis. But the second synthesis used for Bicycle Day is here.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yep yep yep. Important to note that it's not the exact method used for the first LSD synthesis. But the second synthesis used for Bicycle Day is here.



doesnt matter if it was the first... you posted the patent.... good enough for me

the first patent at least.... i've found another, but i am not knowledgeable enough of the subject to tell what the difference between the two would be... if any


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish I could live that day....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

gogrow said:


> doesnt matter if it was the first... you posted the patent.... good enough for me
> 
> the first patent at least.... i've found another, but i am not knowledgeable enough of the subject to tell what the difference between the two would be... if any


Well, if it's another patent it stands greatly to reason it's different.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well, if it's another patent it stands greatly to reason it's different.



only in the process not the result.... same chemical in the end


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well, if it's another patent it stands greatly to reason it's different.



you tell me.... i dont claim to understand this yet....

*Preparation for Lysergic Acid Amides: *

*United States Patent 2,736,728*

Patented February 28, 1956​ Richard P. Pioch, Indianapolis, Indiana, assignor, to Eli Lilly and Co., Indianapolis, Indiana, a corporation of Indiana. No drawing. Application December 6, 1954, Serial No. 473,443. 10 Claims.​ This invention relates to the preparation of lysergic acid amides and to a novel intermediate compound useful in the preparation of said amides.​ Although only a few natural and synthetic amides of lysergic acid are known, they possess a number of different and useful pharmacologic properties. Especially useful is ergonovine, the N-(1(+)-1-hydroxyisopropyl) amide of d-lysergic acid, which is employed commercially as an oxytocic agent.​ Attempts to prepare lysergic acid amides amides by the usual methods of preparing amides, such as reacting an amine with lysergic acid chloride or with ester of lysergic acid, have been unsuccessful. United States Patents No. 2,090,429 and No. 2,090,430, describe processes of preparing lysergic acid amides and, although these processes are effective to accomplish the desired conversion of lysergic acid to one of its amides, they are not without certain disadvantages.​ By my invention I have provided a simple and convenient method of preparing lysergic acid amides, which comprises reacting lysergic acid with trifluoroacetic anhydride to produce a mixed anhydride of lysergic and trifluoroacetic acids, and when reacting the mixed anhydride with a nitrogenous base having at least one hydrogen linked to nitrogen. The resulting amide of lysergic acid is isolated from the reaction mixture by conventional means.​ The reaction of the lysergic and the trifluoroacetic anhydride is a low temperature reaction, that is, it must be carried out at a temperature below about 0 degrees C. The presently preferred temperature range is about -15 C. to about -20 C. This range is sufficiently high to permit the reaction to proceed at a desirably fast rate, but yet provides an adequate safeguard against a too rapid temperature and consequent excessive decomposition of the mixed anhydride.​ The reaction is carried out in a suitable dispersing agent, that is, one which is inert with respect to the reactants. The lysergic acid is relatively insoluble in dispersants suitable for carrying out the reaction, so it is suspended in the dispersant.​ Two gallons of trifluoroacetic anhydride are required per mol. of lysergic acid for the rapid and complete conversion of the lysergic acid into the mixed anhydride. It appears that one molecule of the anhydride associates with or favors an ionic adduct with one molecule of the lysergic which contains a basic nitrogen atom and that it is the adduct which reacts with a second molecule of trifluoroacetic anhydride to form the mixed anhydride along with one molecule of trifluoroacetic acid. The conversion of the lysergic acid to the mixed anhydride occurs within a relatively short time, but to insure a complete conversion the reaction is allowed to proceed for about one to three hours.​ The mixed anhydride of lysergic and trifluoroacetic acids is relatively unstable, especially at room temperature and above, and must be stored at a low temperature. This temperature instability of the mixed anhydride makes it desirable that it be converted into a lysergic acid amide without unnecessary delay. The mixed anhydride itself, since it contains a lysergic acid group, also can exist in the reaction mixture in large part as an ionic adduct with trifluoroacetic anhydride or trifluoroacetic acid. It is important for maximum yield of product that the lysergic acid employed in the reaction be dry. It is most convenient to dry the acid by heating it at about 105-110 degrees C. in a vacuum of about 1 mm. of mercury or less for a few hours, although any other customary means of drying can be used.​ The conversion of the mixed anhydride into an amide by reacting the anhydride with the nitrogenous base, such as an amino compound, can be carried out at room temperature or below. Most conveniently the reaction is carried out by adding the cold solution of the mixed anhydride to the amino compound or a solution thereof which is at about room temperature. Because of the acidic components present in the reaction mixture of the mixed anhydride, about five mols or equivalents of the amino compound are required per mole or equivalent of mixed anhydride for maximal conversion of the mixed anhydride to the amide. Preferably a slight excess over the five mols is employed to insure complete utilization of the mixed anhydride. If desired, a basic substance capable of neutralizing the acid components present in the reaction mixture, but incapable of interfering with the reaction, can be utilized. A strongly basic tertiary amine is an example of such a substance. In such case, about one equivalent of amino compound to be converted to a lysergic acid amide, as well as any unconverted lysergic acid, can be removed from the reaction mixture and can be re-employed in other conversions.​ A preferred method for carrying out the process of this invention is as follows:​ Dry lysergic acid is suspended in a suitable vehicle as acetonitrile, and the suspension is cooled to about -15 C. or -20 C. To the suspension is then added slowly a solution of about two equivalents of trifluoroacetic anhydride dissolved in acetonitrile and previously cooled to about -20 degrees C. The mixture is maintained in a low temperature for about one to three hours to insure the completion of the formation of the mixed anhydride of lysergic and trifluoroacetic acids.​ The solution of the mixed anhydride is then added to about five equivalents of the amino compound which is to be reacted with the mixed anhydride. The amino compound need not be previously dissolved in a solvent, although it is usually convenient to use a solvent. The reaction is carried out with the amino compound or solution of amino compound at about room temperature or below. The reaction mixture is allowed to stand at room temperature for one or two hours, preferably in the dark, and the solvent is then removed by evaporation in vacuo at a temperature which desirably is not greatly in excess of room temperature. The viscous residue, consisting of the amide together with excess amine and amine salts, is taken up in a mixture of chloroform and water. The water is separated and the chloroform solution which contains the amide is washed several times with water to remove excesss amine and the various amine salts formed in the reaction, including that of any unconverted lysergic acid. The chloroform solution is then dried and evaporated, leaving a residue of lysergic acid amide. The amide so obtained can be purified by any conventional procedure.​ Dispersants suitable for the purpose of this invention are those which are liquids at the low temperatures employed for the reaction and are of such an inert nature that they will not react preferentially to the lysergic acid with trifluoroacetic anhydride. Among suitable dispersants are acetonitrile, dimethylformamide, propionitrile, and the like. Additional suitable agents will readily be apparent from the foregoing enumeration. Of those listed above, acetonitrile is preferred since it is non-reactive and mobile at the temperature used, and is relatively volatile and hence readily separable from the reaction mixture by evaporation in vacuo.​ A wide variety of nitrogenous bases such as amino compounds can be reacted with the mixed anhydride to form a lysergic acid amide. As previously stated, the amino compound must contain a hydrogen atom attached to nitrogen to permit amide formation. Illustrative amino compounds which can be reacted are ammonia, hydrazine, primary amines such as glycine, ethanolamine, diglycylglycine, norephedrine, aminopropanol, butanolamine, diethylamine, ephedrine, and the like.​ When an alkanolamine such as ethanolamine or aminopropanol is reacted with the mixed anhydride of lysergic and trifluoroacetic acids, the reaction product contains not only the desired hydroxy amide but also, to a minor extent, some amino ester. These two isometric substances arise because of the bi-functional nature of the reacting alkanolamine. Ordinarily the amino ester amounts to no more than 25-30 percent of the total amount of reaction product, but in cases where the amino group is esterically hindered, the proportion of amino ester will be increased. The amino ester can readily be converted to the desired hydroxy amide, and the over-all yield of the latter increased by treating the amino ester, or the mixture of amide and ester with alcoholic alkali to cause the rearrangement of the amino ester to the desired hydroxy amide. Most conveniently the conversion is carried out by dissolving the amino ester or mixture containing the amino ester in a minimum amount of alcohol and adding to the mixture a twofold amound of 4 N alcoholic potassium hydroxide solution. The mixture is allowed to stand at room temperature for several hours, the alkali is neutralized with acid, and the lysergic acid amide is then isolated and purified.​ It should be understood that, as used herein, the term "lysergic acid" is used generically as inclusive of any or all of the four possible stereoisomers having the basic lysergic acid structure. Isomers of the lysergic acid series can be separated or interconverted by means known to the art.​ This invention is further illustrated in the following specific examples.​ *[Example One]*

Preparation of the mixed anhydride of lysergic and trifluoroacetic acids:​ 5.36 g. of d-lysergic acid are suspended in 125 ml. of acetonitrile and the suspension is cooled to about -20 degrees C. To this suspension is added a cold (-20 degrees C.) solution of 8.82 g. of trifluoroacetic anhydride in 75 ml. of acetonitrile. The mixture is allowed to stand at -20 degrees C. for about 1 1/2 hours during which time the suspended material dissolves, and the d-lysergic acid is converted to the mixed anhydride of lysergic and trifluoroacetic acids. The mixed anhydride can be separated in the form of an oil by evaporating the solvent in vacuo at a temperature below about 0 degrees centigrade.​ *[Example Two]*

Preparation of d-lysergic and N,N-diethyl amide:​ A solution of the mixed anhydride of lysergic acid and trifluoroacetic acid in 200 ml. of acetonitrile is obtained by reacting 5.36 g. d-lysergic acid and 8.82 g. trifluoroacetic anhydride in accordance with the procedure of example one. The acetonitrile solution containing mixed anhydride is added to 150 ml. of acetonitrile containing 7.6 g. of diethylamine. The mixture is held in the dark at room temperature for about two hours. The acetonitrile is evaporated in vacuo leaving a residue which comprises the "normal" and "iso" forms of d-lysergic acid N,N-diethyl amide together with some lysergic acid, the diethylamine salt of trifluoroacetic acid and like by-products. The residue is dissolved in a mixture of 150 ml. of chloroform and 20 ml. of ice water. The chloroform layer is separated, and the aqueous layer is extracted with four 50 ml. portions of chloroform. The chloroform extracts are combined and are washed four times with about 50 ml. portions of cold water in order to remove residual amounts of amine salts. The chloroform layer is then dried over anhydrous sodium sulfate, and the chloroform is evaporated in vacuo. A solid residue of 3.45 gm. comprising the "normal" and "iso" forms of d-lysergic acid N,N-diethylamide is obtained. This material is dissolved in 160 ml. of a 3-to-1 mixture of benzene and chloroform, and is chromatographed over 240 g. of basic alumia. As the chromatogram is developed with the same solvent, two blue fluroescing zones appear on the alumina column. The more rapidly moving zone is d-lysergic acid N,N-diethylamide which is eluted with about 3000 ml. of the same solvent as above, the course of the elution being followed by watching the downward movement of the more rapidly moving blue fluorescing zone. The eluate is treated with tartaric acid to form the acid tartrate of d-lysergic acid N,N-diethyl amide which is isolated. The acid tartrate of d-lysergic acid N,N-diethyl amide melts with decomposition at about 190-196 degrees centigrade.​ The di-iso-lysergic acid N,N-diethyl amide which remains absorbed on the alumia column as the second fluroescent zone is removed from the column by elution with chloroform. The "iso" form of the amide is recovered by evaporating the chloroform eluate to dryness in vacuo.​ *[Example Three]*

Preparation of d-lysergic acid N-diethylaminoethyl amide:​ A solution of the mixed anhydride of lysergic acid and trifluoroacetic acid is prepared from 2.68 g. of d-lysergic acid and 4.4 g. of trifluoroacetic acid anhydride in 100 ml. of acetonitrile by the method of Example One. This solution is added to 6:03 g. of diethylaminoethylamine. The reaction mixture is kept in the dark at room temperature for 1 1/2 hours. The acetonitrile is evaporated, and the residue treated with chloroform and water as described in Example Two. The residue treated comprising d-iso- lysergic acid N-diethylaminoethyl amide is dissolved in several ml. of ethyl acetate, and the solution is cooled to about 0 degrees centigrade, whereupon di-iso-lysergic acid N-diethylaminoethyl amide separates in crystalline form. The crystalline material is filtered off, and the filtrate reduced in volume to obtain an additional amount of crystalline amide. Recrystallization from ethyl acetate of the combined fractions of crystalline material yields d-iso-lysergic acid N-diethylaminoethyl amide melting at about 157-158 degrees centigrade. The optical rotation is as follows:​ [x] d^26 = + 372 degrees (c. = 1.3 in pyridine)​


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't see LSD in there anywhere.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I don't see LSD in there anywhere.



it was on the same page.... guess i shoulda read the title a little closer


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

True be it, that the resultant chemical is the same.


----------



## blaznb (Jun 30, 2010)

Well my good friend i am a college graduate.




dontexist21 said:


> All I can say after reading the OP post is that he has no idea what he is talking about. Even if he has made meth before I bet it was the worst meth ever, with more containments then actual meth. The best meth is the one that is made with actual chemicals, it should be clear not have any color. I have never done meth but I am pursuing a Biochemistry degree and have a good amount of experience in labs. And unless you have been taught on way to properly purify compounds and have the right equipment the meth that he supposedly made was crappy meth. I could make some awesome meth, but I would never make meth since A) I would never insult my prof by using his lab to make such a compound B) Meth is stupid.
> 
> LSD is a whole different league, lets say its the majors, you haven't even made the Peewee team. I was laughing the entire time I heard the op talk about how LSD would be easy to make, he is most likely a drug dealer that dropped out of high school and thinks that since he made it on the street he is smarter then everyone else. If you really want to make LSD try doing this.
> A)
> ...


----------

